# Paphiopedilum bullenianum ‘Big Arms’ HCC/AOS



## DrLeslieEe (Dec 4, 2021)

Awarded today at our Toronto judging center with 77 points. Big wide floppy petals, thus the moniker. The extra tissue lowered score.


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Dec 4, 2021)

Congratulations. A beauty for sure.


----------



## monocotman (Dec 5, 2021)

Is this your clone Leslie? Congrats!
David


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Dec 5, 2021)

monocotman said:


> Is this your clone Leslie? Congrats!
> David


Yes it’s mine that I posted last year.


----------



## LO69 (Dec 5, 2021)

Love the colours and shape!


----------



## GuRu (Dec 5, 2021)

Leslie, this one looks excellent with its big wide floppy petals.


----------



## Guldal (Dec 5, 2021)

Congrats with the award! Although size for once seemed to detract!


----------



## richgarrison (Dec 5, 2021)

DrLeslieEe said:


> Awarded today at our Toronto judging center with 77 points. Big wide floppy petals, thus the moniker. The extra tissue lowered score.


assuming the circled part is some aspect of the 'extra tissue' ?


----------



## Guldal (Dec 5, 2021)

richgarrison said:


> assuming the circled part is some aspect of the 'extra tissue' ?


Ah, I thought, it was what makes the petals larger, and that the judges didn't care for that! Silly me


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Dec 5, 2021)

richgarrison said:


> assuming the circled part is some aspect of the 'extra tissue' ?
> View attachment 30948


Yes you are correct. That antenna lol


----------



## Greenpaph (Dec 5, 2021)

Very beautiful


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Dec 6, 2021)

Just took some more pics today to show that extra appendage :


----------



## Guldal (Dec 6, 2021)

DrLeslieEe said:


> Just took some more pics today to show that extra appendage


It just looks like jewellery, ear rings or such... I wonder, whether the judges were puritans of some sorts (no matter whether they are of evangelical, jewish or islamic extraction.....puritans tend to hate everything, that are either fun or deviates from the norm!)?


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Dec 6, 2021)

Guldal said:


> It just looks like jewellery, ear rings or such... I wonder, whether the judges were puritans of some sorts (no matter whether they are of evangelical, jewish or islamic extraction.....puritans tend to hate everything, that are either fun or deviates from the norm!)?


I’m actually shocked they awarded it despite two very glaring misgivings of the plant:

1. the antenna or ‘earrings’
2. the inflorescence was half the normal height 

So it was lucky it’s ‘Big Arms’ won them over lol.


----------



## LadySlipper (Dec 10, 2021)

Breathtaking... Hope this isn't so late, Congratulations!


----------



## Ozpaph (Dec 14, 2021)

surgical scissors?


----------

